# Cats/Kittens looking for homes In Ohio



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm posting this for a friend of mine.

She's recently taken in some cats/kittens that were abandoned and they are looking for homes. She's in Columbus, OH but would also be willing to drive to meet someone from out of state, just so long as everyone gets a good home!

In February her neighbor moved and left behind "Broker". Broker is an extremely sweet, affectionate, people oriented cat. He loves giving head butts and rubbing against your leg. My friend would have loved to keep him, but she found out he doesn't like living in a large multi-cat home. He has run of the place but often likes to retreat to his "safe" spot when too many kitties get around him. So, he'd do best as an only kitty or no more than 1 or 2 other kitties. Broker is negative for Felv and FIV, is about 2 years old, and is a very healthy, happy, big boy. He is cream and white, and has a wonderful plush short coat.
















Then in March my friend's boyfriend evicted people from one of his rental properties only to discover they left behind a very pregnant kitty. She had no food or water and it was cold. So, needless to say my friend went and got her! Momma as they call her is a lovely, completely sweet, cuddly type of girl. She's a Medium-Longhaired White girl. She is odd-eyed with one blue eye and one gold eye. She'll be looking for a home once her kittens are weaned and she is spayed (about Mid-June - Early July). On March 13th Momma gave birth to sweet, big, cute girls! They are all shorthaired, there's two solid blacks, and one Brown Mackerel Tabby. They'll also be looking for homes once they are all weaned and spayed. Momma and her babies should work well in any home.

























If you or anyone you know might be interested in giving these sweeties an indoor only home, please contact Kate at [email protected]


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

aww cute! Hope they all find homes soon!


----------

